# Osama to Children:  "Go Live in Peace in the West?"



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/bin-laden-told-children-live-peace-west-163431838.html

If there is any chance that any part of this might be true, we ought to be exploiting the hell out of it.



> Slain Al-Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden urged his children to go live peacefully in the West and get a university education, his brother-in-law said in an interview published Sunday.


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know. Sounds like a ploy to get the wives and kids out of Pakistan. "They aren't a threat. He told them to be good boys and girls. Let me take them home." I just have a really hard time believing this story.

But should we be spreading it like wildfire? Probably.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2012)

Unless there is a video of Osama saying this, or writing that can guaranteed as his own, I'm throwing the BS flag.


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought his daughters got to a private school in DC?


Oh, sorry, I misread the name: saw the S but read B.


----------



## QC (Feb 14, 2012)

Now drink your milk kiddies, don't make the mistake daddy made. Roit...


----------

